
French tourists face jail term for stealing sand - mmhsieh
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-49394828
======
WheelsAtLarge
This kind of law should be the norm. We are transitioning into an era where
more people have more leisure time and many of these people will choose to
travel. Imagine if every tourist decides to take 90 pounds of local resources.
In time the area would lose all that makes it attractive to visit.

What irritates me is that all that sand would have eventually ended up in some
trash dump doing no good to anyone.

